# springtail boom like no other!!



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I recieved a video from a friend in so cal of his insane spring culture.he is on medical weed and he uses all the stems from what he gets in a single culture used as a control for his testing and all I can say is wow!this is not a state that I can try to reproduce his experiment in.so those who can try this its deff worth a shot.i looked up online the nutrients found in the stems and seeds and where quite amazed by what I found.take a look for yourself.try google search


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

interesting...Id expect the cannibinols and the other volatile oils to be very irritating to them.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

frogparty said:


> interesting...Id expect the cannibinols and the other volatile oils to be very irritating to them.




Thats what I thought but they are not even effected by it and seem to thrive.maybe thats due to the fact he soaks the stems in water until they are saturated first.but thats just a guess


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

He has seven total culure setups all different foods the include:

charcoal/stems (thc)
Charcoal/fish food
Charcoal/button mushroom
Charcoal/yeast
Charcoal/rice
Charcoal/spirulina
Abg/leaf litter


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

hmmmmmm where to get stems from...............?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

The stems give the springs the munchies.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

and makes them fornicate also apparently


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Look man! A giant blue frog! Whoa! It ate you. Awesome.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm curious how your friend is going about his testing and what exactly is he trying to determine? What food and culture mediums work best? Is he using measured amounts of each type of food? Start with the same amount of springs? Same amount of water? Are all other paramenters staying constant ie humidity, water level, culture volume, oxygen supply, etc. How is he measuring the results?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

marylanddartfrog said:


> I recieved a video from a friend in so cal of his insane spring culture.he is on medical weed and he uses all the stems from what he gets in a single culture used as a control for his testing and all I can say is wow!this is not a state that I can try to reproduce his experiment in.so those who can try this its deff worth a shot.i looked up online the nutrients found in the stems and seeds and where quite amazed by what I found.take a look for yourself.try google search



I know who it is! That's my boy! Lol!


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I'm curious how your friend is going about his testing and what exactly is he trying to determine? What food and culture mediums work best? Is he using measured amounts of each type of food? Start with the same amount of springs? Same amount of water? Are all other paramenters staying constant ie humidity, water level, culture volume, oxygen supply, etc. How is he measuring the results?




He is trying to figure out what food springs thrive on the most.whether it be a strictly organic diet/substrate like the abg/leaf litter.or the several other foods listed on charcoal substrate.hes keeping them in 64 ounce glad blue top containers each containing same level of substrate and water.contions for storage are the same.and each culture was seeded with around 50 individuals counted in a petri dish with water useing a magnifying glass and an eye dropper


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

As far as feeding hes not useing a very precise method just useing the pinch method for yeast,algae,fish food.one pinch when the previous food is gone.he is useing a half of a button mushroom every time the previous is consumed.stems and leaf littler are thrown in the same way.he is useing three grains of rice at a time also.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

By the way 2nd place is mushroom,3rd is fish flake,4th yeast,5 abg,6algae,7 rice


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

My personal best are from strawberrys and mushrooms


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Mushrooms have worked the best for me. 



-B


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

marylanddartfrog said:


> I recieved a video from a friend in so cal of his insane spring culture.he is on medical weed and he uses all the stems from what he gets in a single culture used as a control for his testing and all I can say is wow!this is not a state that I can try to reproduce his experiment in.so those who can try this its deff worth a shot.i looked up online the nutrients found in the stems and seeds and where quite amazed by what I found.take a look for yourself.try google search


so where's the video...I'm gonna go get some brownies Alice B. Toklas style...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The problem, of course, is the lack of control in the feeding amount. For this to really mean much, he would have to use a measured/weighed amount of dry feed in every culture.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> The problem, of course, is the lack of control in the feeding amount. For this to really mean much, he would have to use a measured/weighed amount of dry feed in every culture.



I will pass on this info.and keep you posted.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I would have to agree with Pumilo, though the rest of the experiment is mostly controlled, but unless it is fully controlled you can't say a lot about the results.

I will try setting up a colony using stems to see how it goes (nothing but stems soaked in water?..and coal of course)


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Judy S said:


> so where's the video...I'm gonna go get some brownies Alice B. Toklas style...




Well i cant post it online because while weed is legal for medicinal use in so cal where it was recored it still remains illegal at a federal level .so sorry no shareing the vid as asked by its creator.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Not necessarily. If you offer them all they'll eat there may be one that they eat more of and produce better on, no matter how much food you put in. Weighed amounts will still have differing nutritional values and it may be good to do that also but the info gleamed here is far from useless.
If you feed them something w/ more nutrients and they don't eat it all and don't produce well it would be far better to feed them something they do well on no matter how much you feed.



Pumilo said:


> The problem, of course, is the lack of control in the feeding amount. For this to really mean much, he would have to use a measured/weighed amount of dry feed in every culture.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogfarm said:


> Not necessarily. If you offer them all they'll eat there may be one that they eat more of and produce better on, no matter how much food you put in. Weighed amounts will still have differing nutritional values and it may be good to do that also but the info gleamed here is far from useless.
> If you feed them something w/ more nutrients and they don't eat it all and don't produce well it would be far better to feed them something they do well on no matter how much you feed.


I can see that, but without some sort of control, yeast tends to get the short end of the stick. Yes, I realize that yeast is not the end all to end all, but it can produce very well when used in proper amounts. When people tell me that their cultures don't produce as well on yeast, I typically find out that they are comparing a pinch of yeast, to a big chunk of mushroom. 

Without some sort of control, it is very easy to deliberately, or subconsciously skew the results in favor of the new food (stems) that you "want" to perform well. I know that hemp seed can have a wealth of uses but honestly, I have to doubt the food value in the stems. With plenty of stems available, but the yeast being limited, the results will be easily skewed.
Further, the rice gets a bad representation unless it is fully powdered and/or the test runs for a longer period of time. Rice, or any food, can't really be utilized by springtails until it decomposes and liquifies. Whole dry rice will not do this for quite some time. When I did some very limited tests with rice, I found the whole grains of rice where still whole and pretty much untouched, after as much as 2 weeks.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

With a "much as they can eat" approach, the experiment does have good value. It would be periods of no food availability that would cause a skewing of results.

It is a great idea that can be recreated or "peer reviewed" to confirm results.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You can't peer review on generalizations. You need specifics


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

No, you don't need specifics. There is enough there to work with already.

You will drown yourself in the minutia. Gray springtails, white springtails, tropical springtails, temperate springtails, combine with charcoal, combined with cocofiber,....

The idea is to try to compare with what you have done in the past. If there is improvement for you, AWESOME. If not, try something else. But it is a good basis for someone whose springtail production has been lacking to use to try to do better. Modify, like use some ground hemp seed. Or ground flax. Maybe it will increase production, maybe it won't. Maybe you'll pass more nutrition to your frogs.

In the end, the hobby evolves for the better. Just don't take yourself too seriously.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Then thats not peer review at all. The details is whats important.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

frogparty,

You are WAY overthinking it.

I can do many thinks from simple observation. And the results will be real and valid.

I can also delve into every last detail and isolate each thru experimentation. I can find every factor and test them in isolation. I can then test them in every combination. I can determine the "best of the best" in a lab environment.

It will take FOREVER. It will take HUGE resources. It will take MULTIPLE tries and use MULTIPLE controls. It will take a HUGE bankroll. It will not allow for me to do ANYTHING else.

And, in the end, they guy that played around feeding his springtails hemp stems and other experimental items on a small scale will produce way more springtails, help way more people produce more springtails and they will all enjoy themselves much more. However, if I live long enough, I will know what species of sprigtail will produce the most beneficial effect and grow best on what medium mixture, in what light conditions, at what humidity, at what temperature, in what climates, in what containers....

Actually, no I won't. Its too much data and too much time and too hard to recreate in the real world. I think I'll try duplicating the original simple experiment and see if I get the same results instead.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Step 1) Add a bunch of food to your springtail culture 
Step 2) Blow weed smoke into culture, close lid tightly right after
Step 3) Watch Springtails devour all food because of the munchies and then proceed to have tons o' sex
Step 4) Receive tons of little cracked out springtail babies already addicted to THC


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Now thats a plan!


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I applaud the originator for being resourceful enough to try this comparison. I don't this will be written up in scientfic american any time soon. But I applaud you for trying to find the best way YOU can accomplish the goal, more springs.

Weed , muchrooms , or manure for that matter, if it grows a ton of spring tails thanks for telling me. 

D


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Step 1) Add a bunch of food to your springtail culture
> Step 2) Blow weed smoke into culture, close lid tightly right after
> Step 3) Watch Springtails devour all food because of the munchies and then proceed to have tons o' sex
> Step 4) Receive tons of little cracked out springtail babies already addicted to THC


Wow...shotgunning....


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Step 1) Add a bunch of food to your springtail culture
> Step 2) Blow weed smoke into culture, close lid tightly right after
> Step 3) Watch Springtails devour all food because of the munchies and then proceed to have tons o' sex
> Step 4) Receive tons of little cracked out springtail babies already addicted to THC


If your springs are getting addicted to THC you need to check your supplier, I bet they're secretly adding some special "vitamin dust". THC's not supposed to be physically addictive!


----------

